# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Voedingsstoffen voor gezond haar

## FRANCOIS580

Velen van ons zitten met de handen in hun haar, letterlijk én figuurlijk. Gezond en glanzend haar krijg je immers niet zomaar en hangt van heel wat factoren af. Je algemene gezondheid weerspiegelt zich voor een belangrijk deel in je haar en hangt grotendeels af van je dagelijks eet- en leefpatroon. Dankzij een gezonde, evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding zorg je zelf voor een glanzende en gezonde haardos. Welke voedingsstoffen komen op de eerste plaats als het om de gezondheid van je haar gaat?

We besteden steeds meer aandacht aan ons uiterlijk en iedereen van ons pronkt graag met glanzend en gezond haar. Dat laat nochtans dikwijls veel te wensen over. De gezondheid van je haar hangt in belangrijke mate van je voeding of, maar wordt ook in sterke mate beïnvloed door milieuverontreiniging, en uiteraard ook door ons verouderingsproces. De gezondheid van je haar bepaal je dus toch voor een groot deel zelf. Zo is wetenschappelijk bewezen dat een gezonde voeding en zogenaamde superfoods de gezondheid van je haar extra ondersteunen en sterk kunnen verbeteren.

*Beschermende functie*
Je haar heeft in de eerste plaats een beschermende functie. We tellen gemiddeld zo’n vijf miljoen haren verspreid over gans ons lichaam. Alleen op onze lippen, handpalmen en voetzolen groeit geen haar. Je haar heeft dus vooral een beschermende functie en moet ons in alle omstandigheden mee op temperatuur houden. Dat het meeste haar op je hoofd groeit heeft ook zo z’n redenen. Die hoofdharen houden zowel je hoofd als je lichaam warm, je lichaam verliest immers het meeste warmte via je hoofd. De fijnere haartjes op je oogleden en in je neus beschermen je dan weer tegen allerlei stofdeeltjes. De meerderheid van ons lichaamshaar groeit gemiddeld zes jaar en vallen daarna geleidelijk uit. Vanuit dezelfde haarwortel groeit vervolgens nieuw haar.

*Verouderingsproces*
De gezondheid van je haar hangt uiteraard ook nauw samen met ons natuurlijk verouderingsproces. Zo ziet de meerderheid der vrouwen zowel de groeisnelheid als de dichtheid van hun haar vooral tijdens en na hun menopauze sterk achteruit gaan. De resultaten van heel wat wetenschappelijke onderzoeken toonden aan dat de haardikte bij vrouwen tussen hun twintigste en veertigste toeneemt om daarna stelselmatig af te nemen. De dichtheid van je haardos bepaald in belangrijke mate het volume van je haar en is het grootst bij vrouwen tussen de twintig en dertig jaar. Op termijn kan je dus niet ontkomen aan het dunner worden van je haar. Met aangepaste voeding kan je dat verouderingsproces wel aanzienlijk vertragen. En niet alleen je natuurlijk verouderingsproces maar heel wat producten die bij de ‘verzorging’ van je haar worden gebruikt zijn schadelijk voor gezond haar.

Om de gezondheid van je haar zo lang mogelijk te behouden moet je.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## Nora

Als ik een bad-hear-day heb, voel ik me idd van binnen niet prettig. Dan kan ik moe zijn of gestrest. Het tegenovergestelde blijkt ook. M'n haar krijgt meer slag als ik me prettig voel.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Nora voor je 'prettige' reactie en een gezellig weekend gewenst!

----------

